
Show HN: Seen, a CLI lookup of your hypothes.is annotations - srprajagopal
https://gitlab.com/srprajagopal/seen
======
srprajagopal
OP here!

Seen is a command line lookup for hypothes.is annotations. Reduces context
switch. Search for annotations right from your terminal. When you find the
right one, select to open in the browser.

